
McDonald’s Testing Robots and Voice Recognition at Chicago Location - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/mcdonalds-testing-robots-and-voice-recognition-at-chicago-location/
======
Njabul0
I wish the article specified which location, I'd love to check it out.

